# Snake on train sparks police warning



## News Bot (Dec 22, 2013)

QUENSLAND Police have issued a warning about pets on trains after officers intercepted a man with a snake on one rail service.







border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-






*Published On:* 22-Dec-13 06:02 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

In Queensland? Surprised he wasn't locked up for 2 years. : )


----------



## AussieBen (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone know what kind of python was that ? I like it.


----------



## slide (Dec 22, 2013)

If you are talking about the one pictured in the article, the lazy "journalists" have just used the first image of a snake that they found. It is a ball python in the picture. They are exotic and illegal in Australia. 
If you want to see some unreal ones check out snakebytes tv on youtube

Aaron


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 22, 2013)

AussieBen said:


> Anyone know what kind of python was that ? I like it.



Bahahahaha I didn't notice the pic, that is hilarious!


----------



## AussieBen (Dec 22, 2013)

well i have to agree, that is lazy from the reporter, could have at least shown a proper picture, might as well just thrown up a Anaconda or something. I thought it was some sort of Australian breed i hadn't seen yet.


----------



## jacques92 (Dec 22, 2013)

Lolz 
Just shows you cant believe what u see in the news


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 22, 2013)

Heh, never knew about this - me and a mate had a couple tigers on the train once (contained).


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 22, 2013)

I swear whoever posted that news article just typed "python" into google images and just picked one of the first images lol.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 23, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Heh, never knew about this - me and a mate had a couple tigers on the train once (contained).



Was this in Vic? Metlink allows all domestic animals on trains provided they are confined in an appropriate container or leased and muzzled for larger dogs (although I am yet to see a muzzled dog on a metlink train). 

Just QLD that doesn't allow animals at all.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 23, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Was this in Vic? Metlink allows all domestic animals on trains provided they are confined in an appropriate container or leased and muzzled for larger dogs (although I am yet to see a muzzled dog on a metlink train).
> 
> Just QLD that doesn't allow animals at all.



Ah yep, in Vic.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 23, 2013)

I took a dog on the train a few times while I was down there and so looked up the rules.  

Also if there was ever a Vet emergency and for what ever reason I couldn't use my car.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 23, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Was this in Vic? Metlink allows all domestic animals on trains provided they are confined in an appropriate container or leased and muzzled for larger dogs (although I am yet to see a muzzled dog on a metlink train).
> 
> Just QLD that doesn't allow animals at all.


I would not think that a snake would technically be classed as a domestic animal.


----------



## marcus0002 (Dec 23, 2013)

Should have kept it in a bag out of site you never know who's watching.


----------



## Ramy (Dec 23, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I would not think that a snake would technically be classed as a domestic animal.



A domestic animal refers to a pet. Sure, they aren't domesticated, but they're kept in your domicile.


----------



## ginji (Dec 23, 2013)

Picture is from AP - AP :: Images :: Enlarged View :: 908193424622 - Found Ball Python

Description: 



> On Monday, Aug. 26, 2013 a staff member from the Emerald Coast Wildlife Refuge holds a young ball python inside their Fort Walton Beach, Florida facility. Pamela Williston called the Fort Walton Beach Police Department after discovering the snake inside her apartment on her kitchen counter. (AP Photo/Northwest Florida Daily News, Mark Kulaw)


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ramy said:


> A domestic animal refers to a pet. Sure, they aren't domesticated, but they're kept in your domicile.



I would like to see a pet horse be taken on a train.


----------



## Speighty (Dec 23, 2013)

Queensland and NSW Public Transport sucks in regards to animals on trains. I mean come one the things in a box. Its contained its not going to hurt anyone. Not everyone has cars, not everyone can afford a taxi. Its not really "Public" Transport in that sense is it. 

I was in Europe and I was on a bus and there was a lady next to me with her border collie sitting on the seat next to her like it was perfectly normal. It didnt bark or try to bite anyone it just sat there. I got pitched off a train in NSW for having a Baby bird in a box at i was hand feeding and I wanted to go back home to Sydney, 2 hours trip. The anti pet liability is stupid.

Like in Europes trains, pets are only permitted in one section of the trains, must be on a leash and no more than 1 pet per carriage and not during peak hours.... how hard is that? And basically i think any animal that's confined to a box or carrier should just be treated as luggage.

And how stupid using a picture of a ball python... idiots.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 23, 2013)

@andynic I'd like to see that too. I found the "public transport travel guide" from Metlink

"Travelling with pets

Guide dogs, hearing guide dogs, guide dogs in training and 
animals with an Assistance Animal Pass can travel for free on 
all public transport services.
Dogs on leads are permitted on metropolitan trains, but only if 
they are muzzled. Small animals can travel on metropolitan trains, 
trams and buses, but they must be in a closed container. 

Small animals, including cats and dogs, are allowed on 
V/Line trains. The following conditions apply:
• 
Small animals must be carried in an approved animal 
container that is suitable for cats and small dogs, within the 
size specifications (56cm long x 30cm wide x 38cm high) and 
a maximum weight of 15kg (including pet).
• 
Small animals must be able to stand up straight, lie down 
without being cramped and turn around within the approved 
container. 
• 
Only one approved container is allowed per adult ticket. 
• 
Small animals in approved animal containers can be carried 
on loco-hauled services (in the luggage van), VLocity fleet 
(inside the passenger cabin, in the designated bike / luggage 
storage area) and Sprinters (inside the passenger cabin, in the 
designated luggage storage area).
• 
Owners must clean up any mess created by their animal. 
• 
Owners are advised to travel outside peak times. 
• 
Dangerous dogs are not permitted to travel on V/Line services.
• 
V/Line conductors will determine whether there is enough 
space for small animals"

It just says small animals. Pretty sure they were leaning towards rabbit, ferrets, etc. but with the rules being so vague I would class reptiles as small animals. 

To be honest it would be fairly unlucky to be caught with a reptiles you could just put the container in a thin calico bag and no one would know.

Oh and I probably would say non-venomous python instead of tiger, [MENTION=32210]Trimeresurus[/MENTION] to avoid mass panic if anyone asked.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 23, 2013)

RedFox said:


> "Travelling with pets
> 
> It just says small animals. Pretty sure they were leaning towards rabbit, ferrets, etc. but with the rules being so vague I would class reptiles as small animals.



Pet being the operative word.As far as reptiles are concerned they are considered wildlife,not pets.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can understand that furred animals are only allowed on certain carriages because of allergies. The water taxi's that travel to the Moreton bay islands allow dogs to travel on them.


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd be concerned about allowing any old 'pet' on transport. Most will all agree that a boxed python is harmless, but where do you draw the line? Can I take my pet crocodile? Or pet fish in a bucket? How about my goat? 

Absurd suggestions I know, but people do absurd things all the time. I assume they keep it so restricted so as to avoid any issues all together.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 23, 2013)

I have traveled on Melb. trains many times with new geckos and sometimes with enclosures I have bought with them, never had a problem.
I use to take my dog to work with me every week for nearly 10mths (rottweiler X pitbull) with no dramas. Although he did freak some people out sitting on a seat next to me. Had the the gray coats give me a second look but never asked for a ticket(for either of us and they never questioned his feet on the seat  )


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 24, 2013)

News Bot said:


> QUENSLAND Police have issued a warning about pets on trains after officers intercepted a man with a snake on one rail service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in Sydney we don't have those kind of issues on trains. Police are ok with all sorts of animals so long as they are in a locked box, bag or container and are not loose, at least this is what it needs to be according to the Railway Safety Act. The only animals allowed loose are working poolice dogs, guide dogs and companion animals with a photo ID license.


----------



## Whp71 (Dec 24, 2013)

Brought my first snake home on a Qld train after the reptile club meeting I bought her at was at the Qld Museum. This was back in '95 so Im not sure on the rules back then.


----------



## smileysnake (Dec 24, 2013)

i live in sydney, i dont drive i get public transport everywhere so i dont have a choice have to take my snakes on the train,they are always in a click-clack which most of the time are then put into a bag...i get a bit worried that i will get rolled by some idiot on train and he takes my snake..lol....just pull the bloody thing out and the idiot would crap himself lol....


----------



## Ramy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks [MENTION=35366]RedFox[/MENTION] for the Victorian Rules. While we're here, It seems pertinent to point out the Sydney Trains rules too:

From Animals and pets - Sydney Trains :

_Animals are not permitted to travel on Sydney Trains, except for:

assistance animals trained to assist passengers with a disability
assistance animals in training
police and security dogs._
 [MENTION=34043]smileysnake[/MENTION] and [MENTION=29286]Serpentaria[/MENTION], it doesn't say anywhere that you're allowed to have animals in containers. You might want to make sure no passengers are able to see that it's a snake (and avoid mentioning it). I'd be extremely surprised if you got a fine for having an animal in a carry case, be it cat, rabbit or snake... But It seems to be _technically _against the rules.

Refer to the original article:
"Although the harmless python was *appropriately boxed* and the authorised owner was returning from a veterinarian appointment, it is still an offence to travel with an animal on a train"


----------



## viciousred (Dec 30, 2013)

I use a toaster box. In good nick and with air holes on one side. Transits or cops appear the air holes face me. They've never asked to look in my box ;-)


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Dec 31, 2013)

[MENTION=2185]Ramy[/MENTION] I've been travelling on the trains and using the services for about 30 years, I know the rules and the loopholes as well as the things the cops won't bother with and carrying animals in a box or cage that is either concealed or locked/closed is something they don't bother with and they also encourage train staff to tell people this. I always have to go and pick my snakes up at the airport from freight or buy from prospective buyers if I can get to them by train and I have never had an issue with any police on the train, even when I have had an animal in an airated box when its clear what it is and can be seen, the unwritten rule is that so long as its in a box or cage and can be classified as carry luggage and its not taken out then no one will bother about it.


----------



## Ramy (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound like you didn't know what was going on. I used to catch Sydney Trains and didn't know it was a rule. It seemed worth mentioning.


----------

